# Datenbankeinträge überschreiben



## e9926044 (2. Jun 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine FireBird Datenbank und ich schreibe in diese auch Datensätze, die gleich sein können,
kann ich das irgendwie vermeiden, das gleiche Tupel in die Datenbank geschrieben werden, Gibts da bei den Datenbank beim anlegen einer Tabelle einen Befehl,

lg


----------



## Niki (2. Jun 2008)

Hast du keinen Primary Key definiert? Wenn du versuchst einen Datensatz mit einem bereits bestehenden Primary Key hinzuzufügen muss die Datenbank einen Fehler bringen (sollte sich als SQLException äußern)

//EDIT:
Falls es sich um kein PK-Feld handelt welches gleich sein soll, wirst du nicht herumkommen vor jeden insert noch ein select zu machen um herauszufinden, ob es diesen Datensatz schon gibt


----------



## ARadauer (2. Jun 2008)

also generell zum Titel Datenbankeinträge überschreiben .... >>> UPDATE


----------

